# Problem with interior bi-hinge laundry door install



## sahk (Jul 5, 2013)

I have ran into a problem with the install of a set of interior bi-hinge doors. The homeowner is renovating an old house that had the interior torn out. The drywall guys re-finished around the studs, leaving the laundry area opening at 61" wide, 81" high. The pre hung door unit is 5/0 x 6/8, leaving the finished measurements with jamb at 61.25" wide x 80.5" high. 

What would be the proper install of this door unit? Should I have the homeowner return the set for a 4/8 and use a backer behind the jamb? Should I use the 5/0 unit and remove the drywall around the studs to give more width? Or could I trim off .25 to .50 inch off the 5/0 unit's jamb and make it a solid fit? 

The homeowner's concern of the 4/8 size is positioning both washer and dryer through the doors. It would be a tight squeeze with a washer and dryer going the 4/8 route. The current 5/0 unit has a solid, one piece jamb if that matters.

Thanks - I really need your help on this one!


----------



## gowings (Jun 17, 2013)

If its me and there is room on the door of solid material. I shave off equal amounts on either side of the new door.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

From what you are describing you have two doors in one jamb unit, you can't trim the width of the jamb. You need 62" in width and 82" in height for the rough opening to fit this door. If you take the drywall off the inside edge of the studs, you'll gain an inch and be at 62", which would be fine. If you take the drywall of the top of the opening, you'll gain a 1/2" to take you up to 81 1/2". You could trim 1/2" of the bottom of each jamb and fit the door in the opening. You'll lose that 1/2" in the clearance between the bottom of the doors and the finish floor, which may or may not be an issue, depending on what kind of floor you have. If you needed the 1/2" back, you could trim 1/2" off the bottom of each door without affecting the integrity of them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the opening is sheetrocked you can remove a 1/2" by taking the sheetrock off. If the opening is the framing I would take a reciprocating saw and trim 1/2" off one side and 3/4" off the top of the opening.


----------

